# My Setup



## efesuxp (Mar 5, 2019)

Hi all,

this is my current setup with an Ascaso Steel Duo Prof 2006 model, I added an OPV and a pressure gauge as well. I also made it plumbed in with a float valve in the water tank continuously filling it and having the drip tray plumbed to drain water... so convenient...

Then I have a small drain to let cups/jugs drip off and a built in knock box and a small sink as well. yesterday I just installed a rhinowares spinjet pitcher rinser.. so much less messy than rinsing the jigs/cups under the tap...

Grinder is a Magister (a rebadged Mazzer Super Jolly) with a cheapo funnel and rubber lens hood


----------



## igm45 (Mar 5, 2017)

Ignoring the syrups, this is a lovely coffee area!


----------



## efesuxp (Mar 5, 2019)

igm45 said:


> Ignoring the syrups,


 Yeah, I know too, but when I have guests they keep asking for these shitty syrupped lattes... Welll, now I managed to convince most of my friends out of them... In fact I think it's been a few months since I last used those bottles... Guess the pumps are all clogged hahha

Thanks... We re-did the whole kitchen last year and this was an essential part of the new plans. If only I could manage to make it a tiny bit larger... Alas,


----------



## tma (Jun 2, 2019)

Very nice wooden handles you have there... and pressure gauge!


----------



## efesuxp (Mar 5, 2019)

tma said:


> Very nice wooden handles you have there... and pressure gauge!


 The pressure gauge was meant to replace the temp gauge but alas, it was slightly too big for the hole and did not fit so I decided to leave it outside... The handles I had found on ebay... They add a nice touch.


----------

